# new to here



## lymbo (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi my name is Lynda..I joined the forum and other because I like to keep up with the bodybuilding and fitness industry..I worked as a spokes model for a few supplement companies for 12 years..I never competed in the fitness industry but did compete in unrelated contest in the past. if they had Bikini back in the day I would have and still might...thats me


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*lymbo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 12, 2011)

welcome welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 12, 2011)

Us in anabloic warehouse weclome you to our great commuity !!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi lynda welcome


----------

